# Yahoo- William D. Carey Award for Boston University School of Medicine professor (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Francis A. Farraye, MD, MSc, FACG, FASGE, a professor of medicine at Boston University School of Medicine (BUSM) and clinical director in the Gastroenterology Section at Boston Medical Center (BMC) recently received the William D. Carey Award from the American College of Gastroenterology (ACG). The award is reserved for an exceptional individual who has served the Board and the College with ...View the full article


----------

